# Help Deciphering OJE Msg



## SkyHeff (18 Apr 2012)

I just received my summer OJE msg for TD to Cold Lake, but I am having issues deciphering if and to which squadron/unit/which ever I am attached to.

TD FROM MAY TO JUL 2012 AT 0134, CANADIAN FORCES BASE COLD LAKE, AB

Is the "0134" a squadron code or something?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2012)

It is the UIC for the base itself, IIRC.


----------



## dangerboy (18 Apr 2012)

According to the CF Address book it is in fact the UIC for the actual base.


----------



## SkyHeff (18 Apr 2012)

Aha, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Zoomie (19 Apr 2012)

Most probably you will get posted to the Base and then moved around to experience all the units there.  Enjoy


----------



## SkyHeff (22 Apr 2012)

Look forward to experiencing life outside the Mega. Got in contact with Wing Ops and it sounds like it will be quite the experience.


----------

